

Background Jobs with RabbitMQ and Minion - prosa
http://adam.blog.heroku.com/past/2009/9/28/background_jobs_with_rabbitmq_and_minion/

======
beilabs
Great writeup, I just implemented delayed job on my development machine last
night but I can totally see why I would ditch it in a heartbeat.

Some things I would like to see in the article: * Logging a job * Error
handling when a job screws up * Stopping all workers * Clearing the queue *
Reading the queue * Queue Priority.

Time to do some more reading I guess.

~~~
ropiku
Unfortunately RabbitMQ currently doesn't support message priority (which is in
the AMQP spec).

